# '06 Motobecane Le Champion vs. '05Schwinn Fastback Pro



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

If you were to consider the purchase of one of these 2 bikes, only taking into consideration their specs, which would it be? Assume the same price, which they are after discounts. Pros and cons?

Thanks

http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/intbikes_detail.php?id=456

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp06pre.htm


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

*oh boy, you had to mention motobecane*

Basically what is going to happen next is that this one guy is going to tell you that Bikedirect is the best and that everyone else will lie to you. They others will tell you to buy from your local bike shop and then people will debate over this.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, I've seen the endless diatribes. I'm just interested in what people think about the specs. BTW the Schwinn would also be purchased on-line, not at the LBS.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

*so which one would you buy?*

and why?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

akeelor said:


> and why?


The Fastback! (The specs are to close to make the call based on it).

1. My son has one and I've ridden one and was very impressed.

2. The Fastback Looks better and more up to date.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

The bikes look pretty comparable in frame material and components. I'm not sure which has the better wheels. If the prices were comparable or the Schwinn only slightly higher I would choose the Schwinn. If the Schwinn were substantially higher (at least $400-500) I would choose the Bikesdirect bike. As a frame of reference I am very happy with my BD bike purchase almost a year ago.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Interesting frank response from a happy BD customer. What may I ask gives the edge ( for you) to the Schwinn at the same cost as the Moto?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

akeelor said:


> If you were to consider the purchase of one of these 2 bikes, only taking into consideration their specs, which would it be? Assume the same price, which they are after discounts. Pros and cons?


Looking at the specs, I think that they are the exact same bike. In all reality they are probably manufactured about 100 feet away from each other. I guess it comes down to whether you want a sloping or traditional top tube, and which wheelset you prefer.

I owned one of the last pre-bankruptcy Schwinn fastbacks, and have a Moto. They are both light, and handle well. I did not have problems with either one.




LIfelover said:


> 3. There are a fair number of reports of the moto frame failing.


Where?


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

akeelor said:


> Interesting frank response from a happy BD customer. What may I ask gives the edge ( for you) to the Schwinn at the same cost as the Moto?


At the end of the day the Schwinn is a more well known name and assuming you are getting it from a more well known vendor would be for me the better choice. Not that is a more well made frame. They are probably both made in the same factory in China or one across town. But the prices would have to be comparable to make that decision. I have over 1600 miles on my BD bike in less than a year and haven't had any problems. One of my concerns was when I brought my bike in for adjustments the LBS would have an attitude since I got an inexpensive bike on the internet. But so far that is not the case. I've been treated well to both shops I've been to. But again that would apply to either the Schwinn or BD bike that was purchased online. There are a lot of LBS in my area and they seem to value whatever business they can get.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, the specs give the Schwinn a _*slight*_ edge. Full carbon rear, not just seatstays. Carbon steerer on the fork. Carbon compact crankset. Carbon seatpost. Better tires. The Moto also does not say what bars or chain come on it.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I'm prejudiced*

The easy answer to get the bike that fits you the best. Other than that I vote for the Schwinn. I have owned and own several Schwinns (pre-bankruptcies and post-bankruptcies). 

Motobecane? They're French, right? I hate the French. The only time I would go back to France would be to crap on some Frenchman's lawn.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> Well, the specs give the Schwinn a _*slight*_ edge. Full carbon rear, not just seatstays. Carbon steerer on the fork. Carbon compact crankset. Carbon seatpost. Better tires. The Moto also does not say what bars or chain come on it.


Moto says Ritchey BioMax II bars.

The Ritchey Protocols are great wheels, are the Schwinn wheels actually Rolf wheels? Nevermind, Gipiemme is just a licensee.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Motobecane? They're French, right? I hate the French. The only time I would go back to France would be to crap on some Frenchman's lawn.


About as French as Ford. Motobecane is an American brand made in the Far East. The company has no link to the original French Motobecane from the 80's & 90's. If you want to insult a nation and it's people, at least get your facts right!


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> About as French as Ford. Motobecane is an American brand made in the Far East. The company has no link to the original French Motobecane from the 80's & 90's. If you want to insult a nation and it's people, at least get your facts right!


 Hey, that's just like Schwinn, pretending to be an American brand owned by a company in the Far East, with no link to the original American company except the name.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would go for the Schwinn. They seem to ge giving you better value on the frame and fork. Note the fork on the Schwinn has a carbon fiber steerer. The one on the Moto is aluminum. 

Plus I've been passed by guys on Schwinn Fastbacks but never someone on a Motobecane.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*how does this matter??*



il sogno said:


> I would go for the Schwinn. They seem to ge giving you better value on the frame and fork. Note the fork on the Schwinn has a carbon fiber steerer. The one on the Moto is aluminum.
> 
> Plus I've been passed by guys on Schwinn Fastbacks but never someone on a Motobecane.



if you were passed buy a Huffy - would you buy one??

on features - the carbon streeer is nice -- but Ritchey WCS Protocal wheels are very nice
but bikes seem like very good deals compared to what you get in a bike shop for $1200


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

collectorvelo said:


> if you were passed buy a Huffy - would you buy one??
> 
> on features - the carbon streeer is nice -- but Ritchey WCS Protocal wheels are very nice
> but bikes seem like very good deals compared to what you get in a bike shop for $1200


I was making a joke.


----------



## rob999 (Jun 11, 2006)

I just got a le champ SL on Thurs.

I am happy with my purchase. Would AC 420s be better wheels?

the SL does have a Carbon fork tube....

Not really a recommendation, as I have heard good things about the schwinn...just thought I would offer my info. the SL really is superlight....


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

Can you cite those reports of frame failures? This is the first mention I've heard of that, and since my life depends on this frame staying in one piece, I'd like to see these reports to know if there are some unusual circumstances, or if I should start shopping for a new frame.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

imetis said:


> Can you cite those reports of frame failures? This is the first mention I've heard of that, and since my life depends on this frame staying in one piece, I'd like to see these reports to know if there are some unusual circumstances, or if I should start shopping for a new frame.


Don't expect to see any of those reports, Lifeover will not be able to produce them, as they just don't exist.

Most of the frames used in the Motobecane line are made by Kinesis in Taiwan. This is the same factory that produces most of the frames for Fuji, and others. Unless he can also produce reports of Fuji frames failing I'm sure that he is just repeating what someone with little or no knowledge said before him. I have looked for reports of Kinesis frame failures, and can't find any. If I am wrong then he will produce those reports and I will apologize.


----------



## rob999 (Jun 11, 2006)

*moto frames seem pretty solid*

As I posted earlier, I just got a moto Le Champ Sl.
I have to say the frame seems very good, better or equal to my Specialized Allez. Say what you want to machine built frames but the wields are almost pretty in their uniformity.

I have seen plenty of Moto bashing, but I have never heard anyone able to quanitify a frame issue.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I would get the Schwinn. It sounds a lot like "Schwing" and I loved Wayne's World.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*I've owned both*

The fit is the biggest difference between the Quality of the two bikes. The Moto SL has a very long tt for it's head tube. The seat tube is measured center to top of the seat collar, not Center to Top of Top Tube as is suggested. This required me to buy a 350mm seat post to compensate for the difference. The TT on the 54 (52cm CTC) was 55cm, and the corresponding head tube was SHORT (maybe 13cm?) I sold the frame a couple of months ago after putting around 1500 miles on it.

The Schwinn Fastback which I currently ride has a virtual 55cm tt and a tall 15+cm headtube, making it much more comfortable. I no longer have upper back and neck pain on long rides. I have around 1000 miles on this bike.

That said, both are excellent bikes: well built and well appointed.
Of course I'm picking up my new (to me) Eddy Merckx Team SC today. Hopefully I'll be able to say it is better than both the Moto and the Schwinn


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

AlexCad5 said:


> The fit is the biggest difference between the Quality of the two bikes. The Moto SL has a very long tt for it's head tube. The seat tube is measured center to top of the seat collar, not Center to Top of Top Tube as is suggested. This required me to buy a 350mm seat post to compensate for the difference. The TT on the 54 (52cm CTC) was 55cm, and the corresponding head tube was SHORT (maybe 13cm?) I sold the frame a couple of months ago after putting around 1500 miles on it.
> 
> The Schwinn Fastback which I currently ride has a virtual 55cm tt and a tall 15+cm headtube, making it much more comfortable. I no longer have upper back and neck pain on long rides. I have around 1000 miles on this bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Any thoughts on the Gipiemme wheels that come with it? I have some Easton Circuits that I will probably swap out with.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

AlexCad5 said:


> The fit is the biggest difference between the Quality of the two bikes. The Moto SL has a very long tt for it's head tube. The seat tube is measured center to top of the seat collar, not Center to Top of Top Tube as is suggested. This required me to buy a 350mm seat post to compensate for the difference. The TT on the 54 (52cm CTC) was 55cm, and the corresponding head tube was SHORT (maybe 13cm?) I sold the frame a couple of months ago after putting around 1500 miles on it.
> 
> The Schwinn Fastback which I currently ride has a virtual 55cm tt and a tall 15+cm headtube, making it much more comfortable. I no longer have upper back and neck pain on long rides. I have around 1000 miles on this bike.
> 
> ...


Back again. Do you have the 05 version of the Schwinn? They changed the seatstays for 06 which leads me to believe that the design on the 05 wasn't ideal. Any thoughts? This is an exchange I had with the Schwinn customer service group:
Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Bike Geometry


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Customer Service Rep.) - 06/20/2006 09:10 AM

The 2006 model does have redesigned seatstays. We moved from a 
diamond-shaped design to one that is more oval and compliant and replaced the 
glued on cable hanger with a molded-in one.

Thanks,
Ask Schwinn

Customer - 06/19/2006 12:06 PM
Thank you for your quick response.

One last question: Did the design for the seat stay
and chainstay change between 05 and 06 on the Fastback
Pro Model.

Thanks again


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I remember a post a month ago from this guy that was complaining about all the PM's he got from ppl. and mod's (MB1 specifically). They accused him of being a "shill". 

After 2 minutes..poof! The thread was gone..

That was kind of sad.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Fall Branch Felon said:


> Yeah, they don't offer a phone number, and yes, nobody can really attest to how good their customer service is,


I never had to return something which is the ultimate test of customer service but with my limited experience I found their customer service pretty good. I was a little nervous buying a bike from them and pounded them with a ton of questions via email. I found I got a reply via email usualy within an hour or so. Must of been 8 or 9 going back and fourth. When I finally decided to buy my paypal account only had half the money. So I forwarded half the money let them know that it would take 3 or 4 business days for the rest to clear. I wanted the bike by certain date so I asked them to pack up the bike and get it ready for shipping as soon as the money cleared. As soon as it cleared they shipped the bike within a few hours. They gave me tracking info and even about the same time the bike reached me send me an email asking me if I received the bike. About 4 or 5 months later I decided I needed to get a shorter stem. I couldn't quite figure out how to measure the stem exactly and not make a mistake. So I emailed them asking the stem size and they within a few hours told me my bike came with a 110 mm stem. I then got a 90 which fits better. Not too bad.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

stihl said:


> I remember a post a month ago from this guy that was complaining about all the PM's he got from ppl. and mod's (MB1 specifically). They accused him of being a "shill".
> 
> After 2 minutes..poof! The thread was gone..
> 
> That was kind of sad.


that guy was a nutjob who, when confronted with broken forum guidelines, completely lost all sense of reality and began threatening every member of the moderation team. he was mad at MB1 who had never even talked to the guy...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think MB had anything to do with it. The guy was wacked anyhow.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

what's funny is i deleted his threads and banned him and he wasn't even mad at me...


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know about this guy, seems to be the nutcase you say he is, but there is a lot of "Shill" calling when it comes to BD and Motobecane. That also seems to come and go. Then there are people where it more than just about the bike and seem to have an axe to grind with BD or their sales model. The other BikeForums also have one or two that will accuse any BD customer of being a plant. 

In any case, these forums are represented by generally helpful and good natured people that do not accuse, although at times, perhaps in an effort to be witty, their posts are less than helpful.

Even I was accused of being a "Shill" even though I posted in other threads. Before I ever bought a BD Motobecane I had posted about our Cannondale Tandem and a complete pictoral of my TST build. Since those two bikes I have bought two BD bikes, and Immortal Force for me and a LeChampion SL for my daughter. Now I will start working on a Leader 735TT bike. Maybe I am just an SEAsian frame "Shill."


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

What a happy individual that guy was. I'm sure he's got a lot of friends up there in the cabin in the Montana wilderness with the computer and lack of a shower. Totally off the wall nuts. Classic.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

I like the Schwinn.I have an older Le Champion with 9 speed ultegra.Its been good,but I have messed up the chain and sprockets by riding it at the beach bike trail all the time and picking up tons of sand in damp weather and not cleaning it properly.Now I ride a track bike that I put a nexus 8 speed in -slower and heavier but invulnerable to sand.I have 4 bikes from BD and I have returned stuff and yeah, even had a phone # for a while.I dont think you can go wrong with either bike and are so much better than what you get @lbs for 1200.


----------

